# Just How Great Is Efren Bata Reyes?



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

Found a video, which has become one of my uber-favorites! 
Simply put - I love it! 

It's about one of my idols, Efren Bata Reyes! 

I'm sure you will like it, friends! And I kid you not! 

*LINK IS HERE, FRIENDS!
*


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes very nice video, I wish Reyes would be able to explain some of his shot the technical aspect of them. I beleive they always loose something when translatting from time to time.


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad you liked it, my friend.

Your thoughts reminded me of something he said years ago.

Efren, "I can teach anyone how to position the cue ball. However, I
cannot teach pocketing. Pocketing is developed through one's initiative
and dedication. It's all about practice."


.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

AnitoKid said:


> Glad you liked it, my friend.
> 
> Your thoughts reminded me of something he said years ago.
> 
> ...


 

That is so true.


----------

